# Climate Control Unit Removal -MK2



## Uglywon (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello. The buttons on my climate control unit are sticky. I didn't spill anything. To be honest, I never used them since the top has been down since I bought it Certified Pre-owned (2008 2.0 Roadster). Anyway, I was at the dealer and asked them to take a look see. The service manager showed me the unit off, including the circuit board which showed signs of corrosion. He explained that "when he worked on boards like this in a previous job, acetone worked wonders." Replacing the parts including labor will run $1k. So, it looks like the unit just pulls off. Anyone know how I should go about removing and cleaning the climate control unit? Thanks.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess no one did this before. My tip: get the radio out and check with a mirror at the back of the unit how it is mounted. Unless someone has access to a shop manual, there is no other way to find out.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Climatronic control unit -J255-
Removing

- Switch off ignition.
- Apply the hook -3438- -B- for example to the air conditioner
(heater) operating unit, Climatronic control unit -J255- -A- as
shown (left and right).
- Carefully pull the air conditioner (heater) operating unit, Cli‐
matronic control unit -J255- in -arrow direction- out of the
centre console.
Caution
♦ Take care not to pull too firmly to avoid damaging the air
conditioner (heater) operating unit, Climatronic control
unit -J255- and the centre console on removal


----------



## Uglywon (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you very much! I'll give it a shot and see how it goes. BTW, based on what I've read online, I'll give isopropyl alcohol a try before using acetone which may be too aggressive. I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Uglywon (Jul 16, 2011)

PS - I'll be ordering a shop manual...handy.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Uglywon said:


> PS - I'll be ordering a shop manual...handy.


Look on eBay


----------



## scottleonard101 (Oct 23, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> Uglywon said:
> 
> 
> > PS - I'll be ordering a shop manual...handy.
> ...


Iv been looking to get one of ebay for a couple of weeks now but cant decide which one to go for. Are there any in particular you would recommend? or any that should be avoided?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The one I have came from an eBay seller called 'surplussid' (http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/surplussid/?_ ... 4340.l2559) one of his current listings is -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Works ... 500wt_1156


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, so ETKA is the (poor) parts system, but what's the difference between ELSA and these separate workshop manuals? :?:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> Ok, so ETKA is the (poor) parts system, but what's the difference between ELSA and these separate workshop manuals? :?:


Elsa will only run in a 32 bit Windows environment and is a fully featured system and a bit on the 'heavyweight' side for most people. The workshop manual which I highlighted as being available on eBay (I have no connection with the seller) looks to me as if it comprises of extracts from ELSA and saved as PDF files. Linking the PDF's is a HTLM index to locate individual sections.
As it is only PDF's and HTML files it will run on any platform, Macs included without resorting to installing a virtual machine.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Uglywon (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Especially OldYoungUn for the illustration. Turns out, the dealership service department did replace the unit under warrantee. Still going to order the manual though. Thanks again.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> The one I have came from an eBay seller called 'surplussid' (http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/surplussid/?_ ... 4340.l2559) one of his current listings is -
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Works ... 500wt_1156


Thanks for that. I just bought one.


----------

